# B. Ocellata



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

He's holding some eggs! 
















that is mom


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

meh. seems the booger swallowed


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jerk.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, that sucks.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Cool mouth breeding Betta. Congrats, not an easy task.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Any chance of getting some fry and enough info to make them a project.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

If I ever get him to hold to term Henningc I will def share! They really are amazing fish


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Keep the faith


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He is young and she is almost twice his size yet. Still getting the hang of things I bet. Probably has yet to learn how to wrap her well.


----------

